# PF addiction recovery progam



## Guest (Dec 22, 2009)

12-Step Pet Forum Recovery Program

1. I will have a cup of coffee in the morning and read my newspaper like I used to, before the forum.

2. I will eat breakfast with a knife and fork and not with one hand typing.

3. I will get dressed before noon.

4. I will make an attempt to clean the house, wash clothes, and plan dinner before even thinking of the forum.

5. I will sit down and write a letter to those unfortunate few friends and family that are Internet-deprived.

6. I will call someone on the phone who I cannot contact via the forum.

7. I will read a book if I still remember how.

8. I will listen to those around me and their needs and stop telling them to turn the TV down so I can concentrate on the forum.

9. I will not be tempted during TV commercials to check for messages.

10. I will try and get out of the house at least once a week, if it is necessary or not.

11. I will remember that my bank is not forgiving if I forget to balance my account because I was too busy on the forum.

12. I will remember that I must go to bed sometime and the forum will always be there tomorrow!


----------



## Guest (Dec 22, 2009)

rona said:


> 12-Step Pet Forum Recovery Program
> 
> 1. I will have a cup of coffee in the morning and read my newspaper like I used to, before the forum.
> 
> ...


I'm seriously addicted to pf. I've got a one track mind and all I ever think or talk about is pf.


----------



## Inca's Mum (Apr 9, 2009)

I love it :lol:

Number twelve is fantastic :wink:


----------



## deb53 (Jun 4, 2009)

Briliant!!! LOL

I must try that too


----------



## bird (Apr 2, 2009)

There is no cure, once this PF has you in their grasp your doomed I tell you, doomed. :nonod: 

The only way to beat this addiction is to throw away the devils tool that is computers and mobile internets. 
Do not contact the local librarys with view to internet access. 

Just lock your door, and turn into a jibbering wreck as you go cold turkey. If the computer is in your house you will succomb to PFs allure. hmy:


----------



## Guest (Dec 22, 2009)

bird said:


> There is no cure, once this PF has you in their grasp your doomed I tell you, doomed. :nonod:
> 
> The only way to beat this addiction is to throw away the devils tool that is computers and mobile internets.
> Do not contact the local librarys with view to internet access.
> ...


PF already has me in it's grasp. I'm a pf addict.


----------



## lifeizsweet (Jun 7, 2009)

Aww i wanted to rep you for this Rona but it won't let me ....told me i've got to spread it about bit!!!


----------



## momentofmadness (Jul 19, 2008)

Thats a corker..


----------



## Guest (Dec 22, 2009)

lifeizsweet said:


> Aww i wanted to rep you for this Rona but it won't let me ....told me i've got to spread it about bit!!!


when ya gonna start spreading


----------



## tashi (Dec 5, 2007)

Rona that is fab

made that a sticky cos think it is worth it


----------



## Guest (Dec 22, 2009)

tashi said:


> Rona that is fab


Hiya how are you tonight. I admit it I'm addcited to pf Tashi.


----------



## Guest (Dec 22, 2009)

danielled said:


> Hiya how are you tonight. I admit it I'm addcited to pf Tashi.


and beans


----------



## Guest (Dec 22, 2009)

borderer said:


> and beans


Haha no not beans just pf. Haha that one made me laugh good one bordie.


----------



## Guest (Dec 22, 2009)

tashi said:


> Rona that is fab
> 
> made that a sticky cos think it is worth it


Thank you, I thought it had been deleted for a while


----------



## tashi (Dec 5, 2007)

danielled said:


> Hiya how are you tonight. I admit it I'm addcited to pf Tashi.


Not too bad tonight thankyou although I do appear to have a 'stupid' head on tonight


----------



## tashi (Dec 5, 2007)

rona said:


> Thank you, I thought it had been deleted for a while


Nope wouldnt have done that


----------



## Guest (Dec 22, 2009)

tashi said:


> Not too bad tonight thankyou although I do appear to have a 'stupid' head on tonight


I have got a stupid head on tonight too haha.


----------



## lifeizsweet (Jun 7, 2009)

borderer said:


> when ya gonna start spreading


hmy:

as soon as possible!! :blush:


----------



## Guest (Dec 22, 2009)

:001_wub::001_wub:rrr::devil::yesnod:


lifeizsweet said:


> hmy:
> 
> as soon as possible!! :blush:


:001_tt1:


----------



## Guest (Dec 22, 2009)

danielled said:


> I have got a stupid head on tonight too haha.


how many heads have you got


----------



## Guest (Dec 22, 2009)

borderer said:


> how many heads have you got


Haha bordie you do make me laugh mate. I've just got the one hahahaha


----------



## tashi (Dec 5, 2007)

think I got two tonight pf sober one and fb 'other' one


----------



## lifeizsweet (Jun 7, 2009)

borderer said:


> :001_wub::001_wub:rrr::devil::yesnod::001_tt1:


Figured I may as well start with you!!! :blush::blush:


----------



## Guest (Dec 22, 2009)

tashi said:


> think I got two tonight pf sober one and fb 'other' one


I spend more time on here than on facebook. In fact since I joined pf I haven't been on facebook hardly. I love it on here.


----------



## Guest (Dec 22, 2009)

lifeizsweet said:


> Figured I may as well start with you!!! :blush::blush:


ooohhh legs gone all wobly:001_wub:rrr::devil::w00t::biggrin:


----------



## tashi (Dec 5, 2007)

danielled said:


> I spend more time on here than on facebook. In fact since I joined pf I haven't been on facebook hardly. I love it on here.


keep up to date with my foreign friends on there


----------



## Guest (Dec 22, 2009)

tashi said:


> keep up to date with my foreign friends on there


I need go on facebook to keep up with my friends too but once I'm logged on here I find it really hard to log off here.


----------



## tashi (Dec 5, 2007)

danielled said:


> I need go on facebook to keep up with my friends too but once I'm logged on here I find it really hard to log off here.


I have the two running at once


----------



## Guest (Dec 22, 2009)

tashi said:


> I have the two running at once


I do that but still find it hard to go onto facebook. I'm seriously addicted to pf aren't I?


----------



## tashi (Dec 5, 2007)

danielled said:


> I do that but still find it hard to go onto facebook. I'm seriously addicted to pf aren't I?


yep you are - big time x


----------



## Guest (Dec 22, 2009)

tashi said:


> yep you are - big time x


I'm addicted big time for sure. I need help with my pf addiction me thinks.


----------



## babycham2002 (Oct 18, 2009)

Defo me too
Havnet been on facebook in ages
Usually read loads but have owned the Twilight book for about 5 weeks and not started it yet!


----------



## Guest (Dec 22, 2009)

babycham2002 said:


> Defo me too
> Havnet been on facebook in ages
> Usually read loads but have owned the Twilight book for about 5 weeks and not started it yet!


Since I joined pf I have been on facebook once.


----------



## canuckjill (Jun 25, 2008)

Rona great thread.....Jill


----------



## alaun (Jul 21, 2009)

Is there a cure? I am getting worse by the day! I have so much work to do in the next week before I go back to work, but I know I'll be on here instead.


----------



## corrine3 (Feb 22, 2009)

my name is corrine and i'm addicted to PF


----------



## Guest (Dec 28, 2009)

corrine3 said:


> my name is corrine and i'm addicted to PF


I'm addcited too. Within a few months of joining pf I realised I was addicted.


----------



## Vixie (Nov 17, 2007)

haha great thread


----------



## Guest (Dec 28, 2009)

Vixie said:


> haha great thread


It is a great thread isn't it?


----------



## Vixie (Nov 17, 2007)

yes, and I'm not addicted I just cant stop coming on here  lol


----------



## Guest (Dec 28, 2009)

Vixie said:


> yes, and I'm not addicted I just cant stop coming on here  lol


I'm addicted big time.


----------



## Vixie (Nov 17, 2007)

danielled said:


> I'm addicted big time.


ssshhhhhhhhhhh dont tell anyone but so am I lol


----------



## Guest (Dec 28, 2009)

Vixie said:


> ssshhhhhhhhhhh dont tell anyone but so am I lol


My lips are sealed.


----------



## metame (Sep 25, 2009)

I'm addicted. But at least I can blame 2,3,4 and 10 on being a student...


----------



## bird (Apr 2, 2009)

In light of recent events, I dont believe that there is a recovery programme that works. :frown2: They all just takes your monies and tells you lies, as soon as you're back in the outside world the addiction takes hold of you again.  Wispering sweet nothings in your ear.............."go on you know you want to, you dont need to log in just have a little peep and see whats going on"............................ and then you do it................... You log on.....................................Too late you're back in the snare.


----------



## metame (Sep 25, 2009)

i think the fact that ive posted over 180 posts in *less than* 24 hours is proof that im addicted...

that's bad man. It's worse than a sheep!


----------



## HelloKittys (Apr 16, 2009)

My boyfriend say's i'm addicted to PF but i disagree...Just cause i spend most of my time on "games" these days and look through cat questions,regularly doesn't make me an addict...right?!?!


----------



## smudgiesmummy (Nov 21, 2009)

lol get yourselfs over to the nuthouse is all i can say... nuts the lot of us .... im addicted to here... may aswell pitch my tent :lol:


----------



## Lucylewis0 (Aug 4, 2009)

rona said:


> 12-step pet forum recovery program
> 
> 1. I will have a cup of coffee in the morning and read my newspaper like i used to, before the forum.
> 
> ...


love it!!!


----------



## Maiisiku (Feb 20, 2009)

Given rep, lol v.funny!


----------



## Guest (May 31, 2010)

I'm addicted as I said above lol. Although I'm just settleing back in after not being on for ages.


----------



## Kip (May 30, 2010)

I'm a newby and am addicted already.


----------



## Guest (Jun 1, 2010)

Kip said:


> I'm a newby and am addicted already.


I found it didn't take me too long to get addicted lol.


----------



## bexy1989 (May 10, 2009)

i was addicted! but i managed to detox from it ... now i have a funny feeling i will become addicted again


----------



## katie200 (May 11, 2009)

rona said:


> 12-Step Pet Forum Recovery Program
> 
> 1. I will have a cup of coffee in the morning and read my newspaper like I used to, before the forum.
> 
> ...


lol ha ha i think i should put some of them into place i my life lol:lol::lol:


----------



## Captain.Charisma (May 24, 2009)

Haha funny thread


----------



## $hAzZa (May 2, 2010)

I think I'm addicted now!  :lol: x


----------



## nikkijoy (Nov 13, 2010)

haha yes ..... we can spend hours in here


----------



## Sandysmum (Sep 18, 2010)

I think there is a possibility that I just might, maybe, be a pf addict. I joined in September this year and have posted over 800 times already.


----------



## davidc (Dec 15, 2010)

alaun said:


> Is there a cure? I am getting worse by the day! I have so much work to do in the next week before I go back to work, but I know I'll be on here instead.


Yes. there is a cure. 
What you need to do:

1. Order a map of your area online.

2. When it arrives, put it in your pocket, and "think like a rock star" and throw your computer/laptop out of the window, this is a modern version of the old TV throwing capers.

3.Go to the front door (this is usually situated at the end of a hallway), but *don't open it yet!*

4. Put on some sunglasses, this step is absolutely *essential*, as there is something out there called "daylight", you will need the sunglasses to protect your eyes from this

3. Open the front door, but be very careful, there will be what is known as "people" about.

4. Go for a walk around the block. This is what you need the map for as you have forgotten your way around the local area.

5. Do *not* go into your local library, you are *not* going in there to read a book, you have forgotten what one is!

6. Use the map to navigate yourself home, but *under no circumstances* use your mobile phone to go on Google maps, that is just an excuse to go on PF and you need to wean yourself off this addiction.


----------



## Sled dog hotel (Aug 11, 2010)

rona said:


> 12-Step Pet Forum Recovery Program
> 
> 1. I will have a cup of coffee in the morning and read my newspaper like I used to, before the forum.
> 
> ...


Oh god its all so true, at least its not just me. My family refer to PF as me hacking into the Matrix.


----------



## Kiwi (Nov 18, 2010)

Right - gonna give Rona's program a go...in 5 minutes when I've finished my coffee. Although I'm going to find the getting dressed before midday a toughie. Ok - here goes...er...hmmmn...better just check the latest posts before logging-off tho in case someone's answered my post...and I usually have 2 coffees...


----------



## new westie owner (Apr 30, 2010)

Like it :thumbup:


----------



## Waterlily (Apr 18, 2010)

Tony Fox said:


> Your activity on one of the social websites has provided email info to those who are now promoting in your name. take a look at how your security is set up on the site and make sure that you and your associates are all protected.


----------



## renzhee (Mar 1, 2011)

I want to try [email protected]!!


----------



## Kiwi (Nov 18, 2010)

Good luck with that.....I'm _still _on my second coffee....

Although.....Oh Lummy :scared: ........The magic of PF :scared:.....

.....it's turned into wine since my last post!! ....:lol: :lol:


----------



## katie200 (May 11, 2009)

hmy: great thread i am complete additced to pf i walk around with it on my pc and my ipod at the same time :yikes:


----------



## Guest (Apr 23, 2011)

I am well addicted judging by me falling asleep a few nights back still on pf.


----------



## Kitty_pig (Apr 9, 2011)

number 12 was definitly my problem last night. woke up at 3 am haven't slept since :blink:


----------



## vivien (Jul 20, 2009)

Well I have no hope since hubby bought me my iPad it's too easy to open the cover and have a Quick peak or shall I say 5 mins turns into 1/2 hour etc etc etc    


Viv xx


----------



## Guest (Jun 24, 2011)

vivien said:


> Well I have no hope since hubby bought me my iPad it's too easy to open the cover and have a Quick peak or shall I say 5 mins turns into 1/2 hour etc etc etc
> 
> Viv xx


Same here I got my iPad for Christmas. I'm never off pf now lol.


----------



## feathered bird lover (May 23, 2011)

me to also, yep addicted right enough.


----------



## dtgallacher (Jul 20, 2011)

I think I'm addicted, is there a cure?:frown2:


----------



## ukdave (May 26, 2011)

dtgallacher said:


> I think I'm addicted, is there a cure?:frown2:


nope


----------



## raggie doll (Sep 16, 2011)

Although yes addictions are bad..... but this is one addiction i don't want cured, it brings me too much joy!


----------



## SnazzyJazzy (Feb 4, 2012)

addicted


----------



## Georgies Mum (Jan 28, 2012)

Hi everyone. My name is Jenny and I'm an addict :w00t:


----------



## katie200 (May 11, 2009)

I think I'm addicted, even the iPod got my pf page up day and night.:glare: I must try the 12 steps Progam how well am I doing so far, she say typing on the iPod at 4:51 am!!!!


----------



## sligy (Jul 3, 2012)

My partner totally hates petforum, it gets blamed whenever anything goes wrong oppps


----------



## Louiseandfriends (Aug 21, 2011)

Very badly addicted! It's just so much better than studying!  xx


----------



## Hannahmourneevans (Dec 16, 2012)

Oh my gosh! I have only been here two days yet I couldnt wait to get back on this morning!

This place is better than morphine!


----------



## michellequeens (Jan 23, 2013)

Haha very good


----------



## crawfordstuart (Mar 15, 2013)

It's like the "trash bin" on a computer. Each DVR has a different setting for deleting the programs, which ranges from a number of days to an amount of space taken up on the hard drive. The sooner you retrieve a deleted program, the more likely it is to be there.


----------



## Little Scruffs (Mar 15, 2013)

rona said:


> 12-Step Pet Forum Recovery Program
> 
> 1. I will have a cup of coffee in the morning and read my newspaper like I used to, before the forum.
> 
> ...


Just read number 12 and now off to bed - gotta get up early and this was a good prompt to get my ass off to bed.

:hand:


----------



## moggiemum (Mar 28, 2013)

number 13 
rehabilatation center run by rescued animals. what a lovely thought,


----------



## moggiemum (Mar 28, 2013)

PF had cured my long addiction to tv, smoking to much, sleeping to much and nagging bfriend too much, i still do the last one occassionally if he talks to me while im typing......


----------



## Indiandpuppy (Feb 24, 2013)

hi my names india 

and im a pf addict 

xx


----------



## moggiemum (Mar 28, 2013)

hi india ,lovely name and how many pets have you had this week? hows that new puppy and i just seen your enchanting cat ,i think you ll all be just fine together. enjoy


----------



## Tropical Fish Delivered (Sep 25, 2012)

i will try it although i may struggle with number 4 lol


----------



## 1290423 (Aug 11, 2011)

Brilliant!
First time I read it
Tried to rep you!
But you're a guest


----------



## Guest (May 13, 2013)

DT said:


> Brilliant!
> First time I read it
> Tried to rep you!
> But you're a guest


Rona posted this on her old account DT.


----------



## 1290423 (Aug 11, 2011)

danielled said:


> Rona posted this on her old account DT.


I know Dan, and I noticed you replied in your old account too sweetheart xx


----------



## Guest (May 13, 2013)

DT said:


> I know Dan, and I noticed you replied in your old account too sweetheart xx


Yeah, too many commitments elsewhere back then but only took 3 days to get commitments sorted elsewhere and rejoin.


----------



## lostbear (May 29, 2013)

rona said:


> 12-Step Pet Forum Recovery Program
> 
> 1. I will have a cup of coffee in the morning and read my newspaper like I used to, before the forum.
> 
> ...


Wanted to rep you for this, but there was no icon.

It is funny because it's true - and I'm glad it's not just me!:scared:


----------

